# blue basti pictures



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

Anyone have pictures of blue bastis? FrogFarm has some and i was hoping he could post some. thanks dan


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I don't believe Aaron is on the board any longer. You might try emailing him. Although, I'm at his place a few times a month and I don't recall him having any blue bastis.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Blue Bastis?? i would love to see those


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

frogfarm wrote:Vietnamese Mossies - 1.1 proven pair - $500
6 unsexed adults - $100ea or 6/$500/ ready to breed.
10 Juvis - $50ea.

Pumilio -
Proven:
1.1 El Dorado - $500
1.1 Almirante Pumilio - $400
0.1 Almirante(has a broken front leg healed fine and doing great) - $150
1.1 Man Creek - $400
1.1 Cayo de Agua - $400
1.1 Popa - $400
2.1 Solarte - $600/pr $200/male
1.1 Escudo de Varaguas - $800
1.1 Golddust Bastis - $600
*1.1 Blue Bastis? - $500*

adults
1.0 Isla san Christobal(Rich Frye Line) - $250

Juvis -
5 Cauchero - $200ea.
7 Cayo de Agua - $125ea
2 red Bastis - $175ea.
2 Solarte - $200ea.

6 Adult Green Aurotaenia - $400/group
6 Adult Narrow band aurotaenia - $300/group

Mints - $75ea.
Azureus - $50ea.
1 green leg lamasi - $50

Possibly more, I`ll have to wait till the sun comes up to check.
Email, PM or call (716)898-8529

That was one of his posts in the classified section. I asked him to send pictures of the pair and he said he would try tomorrow, that was a couple days ago tho.. havent heard from him since


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if these are the same frogs he is selling but they were more blue in person.. I took this bad picture at Aaron's place 8 months ago, which did not capture much of the blue hues on the frog. Again, not sure if this is one of the frogs he was talking about in that post.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Neat looking frog in that photo, could be a "blue" basti I suppose. I can't say I've ever seen that morph in person or even online though.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

DF20 said:


> frogfarm wrote:
> *1.1 Blue Bastis? - $500*


I stand corrected. My bad. I'll have to ask him about those next visit.


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

here are some pics of some blue bastis
http://www.tropical-experience.nl/index ... &Itemid=85

not sure if the frogs aaron are selling look like those or like the ones mike posted.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

This is the bluest basti that I've seen a picture of (never seen them in person, though):


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet pic!!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow. Its like skittles.


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

All those colored frog's live side by side but they are gonna charge more for the blue one's what a crock.
Nice frog's though :mrgreen:


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

That picture is so cool!


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

thanks for the pictures!, love the one with rainbow of bastis haha if anyone else has anything else please post!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

trow said:


> All those colored frog's live side by side but they are gonna charge more for the blue one's what a crock.
> Nice frog's though :mrgreen:


Yes but Chad if only 1 out of 20 or 100 are blue they do have a higher value, if they were all blue they would cost what the rest of the Basti's cost. The real question though would be if someone got 2 blue ones would they only breed blue to blue knowing they came from a variable population. I for one would. 
I doubt the ones in the 2nd photo are what Aaron has and for that matter would doubt if they have ever been imported to the US, would be a great question for Marcus of SNDF, if anyone would know he would.


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

True,But I doubt they will produce all like offspring considering that so many differant variation's are living together.And why arent they being brought in they look very nice. 8)


----------



## granate (Dec 6, 2006)

A blue basti pic.










Regards


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

how rare are these guys? it seems like only a small population of the blues really exist.


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice one Tim!!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh wow. Never stop impressing me.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

ok now that i think im in the right thread , 
are many people getting blue basti out of non blue basti lines? would this not be possible since they produce dif colors?
craig


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I believe that the blue tint is just a less common anomaly, similar to reds producing and living sympatrically with gold dusts and vice versa.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Dane said:


> I believe that the blue tint is just a less common anomaly, similar to reds producing and living sympatrically with gold dusts and vice versa.


That would be my guess. The lighter colors are far more rare. Greens, yellows, whites, and blues are all variations of a rare anomaly.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

i was really interested when i saw his post too. that would be really cool to see some blue bastis! these pics are all great though, must see more!



Mywebbedtoes said:


> Wow. Its like skittles.


do NOT taste the rainbow :lol:


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone working with these guys these days?


----------



## batrachiophyle (May 7, 2009)

wow... beautiful blue _pum _pics!! [my first time to see them!]


----------

